
OS X Lion: Is Auto Save a Savior or Nightmare? - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/os_x_lion_is_auto_save_a_savior_or_nightmare/
======
nodata
I dislike traditional autosave for one reason: if I open an old document, say
a spreadsheet, and play around with it, I definitely don't want any chance
that the document is saved.

